
Decentralised cam porn site on Ethereum - HairyGing3r
https://hack.ether.camp/#/idea/decentralised-cam-porn-shows-on-the-ethereum-network
======
compil3r
>>> Porn is a billion dollar industry and sooner or later some one will
probably make a decentralised cam site. >>>

~~~
HairyGing3r
I think there's a new Bitcoin based site that does just what the proposal
stand for..

